# Cypripedium calceolous



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I got this plant in late summer from an ebay seller! I potted it up and a few days ago it has started growing! What should I do?? Should I let it grow and whatever happens? Should I unpot it and put it in the fridge? Any suggestions??

I also got two Epipactis gigantea from ebay too which arrived yesterady! Should I pot them or treat them in another manner? They have a couple of new growths each (see photo)!

Please...any help is appreciated! TYIA


----------



## toddybear (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd put it the fridge to hold it back until spring! (I have access to a root cellar that works perfect for such things)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 20, 2009)

I have to disagree with Todd on this. The calceolus is too far along to stop it at this point, so you'll have to keep it in the best growing conditions you can manage over the next 4 months (at least). When it decides to go dormant, then put it in the fridge, pot and all, for a minimum of 3 months before taking it out again (4+ months is better). If you try to stop it from growing, you'll just end up killing it.

The Epipactis looks fine and can be potted up for a normal dormancy. If your winters are quite warm (say averaging above 10 C), then I'd put it in the fridge for the dormancy as well. Make sure it is evenly moist before you do this and place it in a water sealed bag. You'll need to check every once in a while to make sure it stays moist, too. If you have colder winters, then just leave it outside.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2009)

Ops, this is a tricky situation for the Cyp... 

I think I will follow Tom's advice on this! The good news is that winters here are below 10 for 3-4 months. So I will leave the Epis as they are!! 

I hope I'll be able to show flower photos in sping...

Thank you both very much for the advice!!!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Oct 21, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> ...... I potted it up and a few days ago it has started growing! What should I do??
> 
> Should I let it grow and whatever happens? Should I unpot it and put it in the fridge? Any suggestions??



at this stage you CANNOT stop growing.
the only chance is to pot it and let it grow.
best would be to store in frostfree greenhouse.

to place in the fridge will KILL the plant.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with Tom and cyprimaniac. Good luck with this!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 21, 2009)

I will defer to the experts....I did have a similar situation happen with a Bletilla that started growing in the fall.....I placed it in my root cellar (about 2-4 C) for the rest of the winter and the plant stayed 'suspended' then resumed normal growth come spring. I assumed the Cyp would behave the same but then Bletilla have tuberous roots while Cyps do not, so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2009)

I may be wrong but isn't it a little late for new growths. Maybe not in Greece!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I may be wrong but isn't it a little late for new growths. Maybe not in Greece!



Eric, the growth was kind of brown but firm and I thought that it would be like this till next spring! But this plant is crazy...hehe! Well the weather started being cold but now is kind of hot again (maybe like spring time...)

I hope it grows nicely with no winter problems...!


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I may be wrong but isn't it a little late for new growths. Maybe not in Greece!



If a dormant plant is exposed to warm temperatures, it can often come out of dormancy prematurely (like being "forced").


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

I would just plant it in the gound.. And BTW.. I "lost" a parviflorum in the refrigerator crisper for TWO YEARS and it didn't kill it -- but the slugs got it this summer. AMAZING.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> If a dormant plant is exposed to warm temperatures, it can often come out of dormancy prematurely (like being "forced").



I think you do this with your lilies Joe, don't you?

Rod, this is good & bad news for your Cyp.!!! Unfortunatelly I do not thave a garden to put it in soil and I usually rot plants that I've put in soil mix in pots! So I prefer mixes with mostly non organic material!  TY


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> I think you do this with your lilies Joe, don't you?



Yes, I do often force lily bulbs. Unfortunately, forcing usually kills Cyps if they don't get at least 3 months dormancy (you can get weakened lily bulbs too if you don't give them enough rest - every temperate plant requires cold dormancy to survive). Hopefully, your plant will not expend too much energy with this growth, and after a nice long dormancy following it, it will be okay. I wouldn't expect blooms next year though!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm... TY Joe!


----------

